# McLean Symphony



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

At our Christmas concert the big non-Christmas work we performed was the "First Movement" of the Dvorak _Cello Concerto_.

We are an amateur community orchestra so do not expect Berlin. Our soloist was pretty good. The old fart playing assistant principle is well modesty prevents me from drawing attention to him. I have developed a problem with my right hand and had to give up being the section leader. My youngest son, who works as a teacher and freelance musician in Los Angeles was visiting for the holidays. He sat in the performance and sight read the double bass part.






Our soloist, Tanya Anisimova, is originally from Moscow.


----------

